# i have no energy to work out help ?



## alfred559 (Jul 2, 2008)

i am 25 yrs old 5'9'' 208lbs male most of is is fat alltough i don't look horrible, i want to start going to the gym and keep going daily but i have no motivation and i feel real tired all the time (lazy)  i would like to lift weights but i don't have that boost to do it i need something that will get me pumped up real bad where i just want to tear it up 

oh i should add that i get good sleep 8-10 hours a day

can you guys help ?


----------



## jday (Jul 2, 2008)

Maybe you could take a pre workout energy supp. such as NO3 Overload, Take the powder form and not the pills, (as they take for ever to breakdown) I use this before every out and I am very happy with this product.


----------



## zombul (Jul 2, 2008)

An energy drink may help but diet could be the key to dragging ass if your not doing anything.Also once you get in better shape it may be a little easier to get the motivation to go to the gym.


----------



## lucifuge (Jul 2, 2008)

zombul said:


> An energy drink may help but diet could be the key to dragging ass if your not doing anything.Also once you get in better shape it may be a little easier to get the motivation to go to the gym.



+1
I'd almost guarantee it's your diet...
other than that, just decide you're gonna get off your ass and go do it.

as for a good boost, look for Spike Shooter, it's some pretty good stuff IMO


----------



## Shaw26 (Jul 3, 2008)

Some days I feel like I can't be bothered to train but as soon as I get to the gym I just get stuck in and afterwards feel great for it! No matter how you feel just go!


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 3, 2008)

Today is a good example for me.  I dont want to go, but with a little ephedra and the memory of feeling good when I LEAVE the gym, I know it will be enough to get me there.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (Jul 3, 2008)

Don't waste money on anything expensive, caffeine works great.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

It is well said force yourself to go the feeling you get when your done will be worth it. Plus when you workout regular and eat better your metabolism kicks into a higher gear and that will provide more energy. Best of luck bro


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 3, 2008)

Most of the advice given here is good.  I would wait to start taking any type of pre workout supp since you are just starting.  Internal motivation does more than any drink (save the drinks for later down the road).

On a side note, you may want to have your testosterone checked.  If you are feeling this way, that could be a sign of low testosterone which would be good to figure out early and talk to your doctor about.  It may be a long shot, but you never know.


----------



## corleone969 (Jul 4, 2008)

alfred559 said:


> i am 25 yrs old 5'9'' 208lbs male most of is is fat alltough i don't look horrible, i want to start going to the gym and keep going daily but i have no motivation and i feel real tired all the time (lazy)  i would like to lift weights but i don't have that boost to do it i need something that will get me pumped up real bad where i just want to tear it up
> 
> oh i should add that i get good sleep 8-10 hours a day
> 
> can you guys help ?



Same goes to me. I'm to lazy to follow my work out schedule at Gym. The result now for my body figure is still the same as 5 years back. Now I'm 31 years old. Maybe no hope for me/


----------



## Built (Jul 4, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> Most of the advice given here is good.  I would wait to start taking any type of pre workout supp since you are just starting.  Internal motivation does more than any drink (save the drinks for later down the road).
> 
> On a side note, you may want to have your testosterone checked.  If you are feeling this way, that could be a sign of low testosterone which would be good to figure out early and talk to your doctor about.  It may be a long shot, but you never know.


This is excellent advice. There have been a number of excellent points in this thread - eat better, get moving - one thing that helped me get started was how I commited to the gym: I promised myself I'd show up ready to train 3 days a week. I didn't have to train - I just had to show up wearing comfortable footwear and loose clothing. I figure if you can't commit to walking into a room wearing what amounts to your jammies three days a week, you've got bigger problems then your weight!

It worked. 

Now, if you DO in fact have bigger problems then your weight, or if you suspect you do, please go get your hormones tested. Thyroid too. If your body is fighting you, nothing you do will work. 

Good luck.


----------



## ArnoldsProtege (Jul 4, 2008)

suck it up for 2 weeks. commit to going 3 days, like built said. monitor what you eat using FitDay - Free Weight Loss and Diet Journal (haha beat u to it built). The edge im going for here is that you will notice results, even if minor, after that. The key motivational factor for me has always been results...noticing my arms looking bigger in the gym, getting compliment, seeing abs poking out (if the shadow is just right). 

 Im actually really similar to you. Im 5'10 200lbs. I was 212 at the begginning of summer, and I was 260 a little over a year ago... the key is consistancy and staying motivated. Were young man... we deserve fit bodies.. summers here, we should be out there showing off our hjrad work in the gym while relaxing at the beach with girls! That 10 lbs made a big difference too... my camera uploader thing is gone, or else id show u before and after pictures just from the beginning of summer (may 1st) to right now, after losing just 12 lbs. Its crazy. You are right on the cusp of being fit... if you stay motivated for a couple of months, make up a program, and commit to it, you WILL be in good shape and you WILL be 100 times happier in life. Everything is better when ur in shape! lol good luck bro. 

btw, a HUUUUUGE part of my success is the cardio that I do, but I dont do it in the gym.. i get active through sports/work. I looove basketball, soccer, football, baseball(not as intense, but fun) etc... find some sports to play with your buddies or join a club.. basketball and soccer are best. I use them as workouts, wich makes me a great player. In basketball, im sprinting up and down the court non stop lol... its great for defense. And in soccer, i am ALWAYS running... I dunno, I LOATHE running in the gym, but when im out there on a field with a bunch of people and a ball, i can run for hours.


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 4, 2008)

your right i love sports and i bought some $225 soccer shoes 3 years ago i never used because i was so out of shape i could only run for 5 min and  i was done, oh and the last time i played soccer i scored a goal for the oposite team and i stopped playing after that, i could not accept it !!! i might have to take the 8 hour energy pills i use to take they are strong in fact they are close to ephedra but safer !!   thanks to all i do feel motivated but my strongest fight is alcohol i love to drink and i dont know if i could stop.....
i do hope one day


----------



## Metallibanger (Jul 5, 2008)

corleone969 said:


> Same goes to me. I'm to lazy to follow my work out schedule at Gym. The result now for my body figure is still the same as 5 years back. Now I'm 31 years old. Maybe no hope for me/



Ei ke passa neng!!!
No facis gaire cas d'aquests capullos que no tenen ni punyatera idea 
I no fotis ke no has fet res de profit en cinc anys tros de marica


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2008)

Metallibanger said:


> Ei ke passa neng!!!
> No facis gaire cas d'aquests capullos que no tenen ni punyatera idea
> I no fotis ke no has fet res de profit en cinc anys tros de marica



You tell it brother!

<- has NO idea what he said.


----------



## vader (Jul 5, 2008)

> Now, if you DO in fact have bigger problems then your weight, or if you suspect you do, please go get your hormones tested. Thyroid too. If your body is fighting you, nothing you do will work.



ditto on the thyroid check,that can cause big problems with your energy levels


----------



## egodog48 (Jul 5, 2008)

alfred559 said:


> your right i love sports and i bought some $225 soccer shoes 3 years ago i never used because i was so out of shape i could only run for 5 min and  i was done, oh and the last time i played soccer i scored a goal for the oposite team and i stopped playing after that, i could not accept it !!! i might have to take the 8 hour energy pills i use to take they are strong in fact they are close to ephedra but safer !!   thanks to all i do feel motivated but my strongest fight is alcohol i love to drink and i dont know if i could stop.....
> i do hope one day



And this would have to be the biggest issue you need to face head on


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 5, 2008)

egodog48 said:


> And this would have to be the biggest issue you need to face head on



i going to focus hard and stay real busy to rule out alcohol  

i really hope i can one day take off my shirt and go swimming and feel cofident and i know i have to start now, my little boy is almost 3yrs old and you know how much we like to go swimming when were small.. 

   hey i don't want to start another thread for a stupid question but how do you check for body fat i am going to start to check my progress for motivation purposes ?   hey and thanks to everbody who has helped me out here on some advice......


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 5, 2008)

*..*



egodog48 said:


> And this would have to be the biggest issue you need to face head on



i going to focus hard and stay real busy to rule out alcohol  

i really hope i can one day take off my shirt and go swimming and feel cofident and i know i have to start now, my little boy is almost 3yrs old and you know how much we like to go swimming when were small.. 

   hey i don't want to start another thread for a stupid question but how do you check for body fat i am going to start to check my progress for motivation purposes ?   hey and thanks to everbody who has helped me out here on some advice......


----------



## Built (Jul 5, 2008)

Two questions:


What do you weigh now?

What do you think of, in your mind's eye, as being the weight you think you'd need to be in order to appear lean? (for the sake of this exercise, suppose you didn't gain any muscle to do this).


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 6, 2008)

Built said:


> Two questions:
> 
> 
> What do you weigh now?
> ...




i currently weigh 208lbs and i think about 185lbs would be were i want to be ..


----------



## Built (Jul 6, 2008)

Okay. A rule of thumb I use for ballparking purposes is to assume a man will be about 10% bodyfat at his "ideal" weight (not talking competition-lean folks here, just beach-ready if you catch my drift). 

So let's use that. At 185 lbs, let's suppose you'd be at about 10% bodyfat. This means you'd have about 167 lbs of lean mass. 

If we assume you have this lean mass NOW and will neither gain nor lose any on your way down to 185, then you are currently at about 19% bodyfat.

There. 

Now, diet properly(plenty of protein, sufficient healthy fat, no more than about a 20% deficit below maintenance so you don't lose too fast) and train properly (heavy, short workouts, moderate cardio/metabolic work). Trust the process, assume you neither gain nor lose LBM and start cutting. If you somehow manage to gain some lean mass along the way, you'll just hit goal at a higher weight.


----------



## thewicked (Jul 7, 2008)

eating regularly will help.. and eating about an hour before workouts will definately give you teh energy to push through it. If not, supplements can aid in energy production as well. Things like B12/b6 or Atlarge nutrition's Nitor are a few that come to mind. Try eating, if you still don't have the results you're after, try some energy supplements.


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 7, 2008)

jday said:


> Maybe you could take a pre workout energy supp. such as NO3 Overload, Take the powder form and not the pills, (as they take for ever to breakdown) I use this before every out and I am very happy with this product.




  i just got some no-xplode is that kind of like no3 ? if so it doesnt really do much to me .  the last thing i use to take was the old energy pills with ephedra years back and it really worked but the next day you would pay for it (tired) untill you popped some more... i already started to get motivated everytime i go to the gym i feel and look allot stronger     it might just be in my head but it works i look into no3 though thanks for the advice..


----------



## tomuchgear (Jul 7, 2008)

for more energy nitor, or meltdown. only stuff out right now that i like. if you still have trouble in the gym always look at diet. i know that has been said before but really that can really screw with you. look at were you are getting your carbs as well. some carbs burn quick some slow. eat a big ass apple, and a can of tuna before you lift. if that is not enough try a bowl of oatmeal, and a decent protien shake like 20 grams. nothing to heavy for a pre workout meal.


----------



## alfred559 (Jul 7, 2008)

vader said:


> ditto on the thyroid check,that can cause big problems with your energy levels




  yeah your right i'm still going to get checked out i havn't been to a doctor since i was at the emergency 1 year ago on a car wreck not a single bone broken just bruised from toes to head (ouch)...

 do i just go to the clinic and ask for a blood check with any doctor or is there a certain doctor i have to go with ? 

  the clinic is cheap like 20-$40 for us people who don't have any health insurance and don't believe in welfare


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck to hard work will be worth it


----------

